# استفـــــــــسار عن هندسة السلامة والصحة المهنية



## مهندس هندسي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

سؤال مهم سوف ادرس بعد فترة في امريكا وتحديدا في بنسلفينا تخصص (السلامة والصحة المهنية ) مدة الدراسة 4 سنوات وهو تخصص جديد لااعرف عنه اي شي على نفقة مؤسسة البترول الكويتية وهي من طلب هذا التخصص مع العلم انني لست مهندس بل خريج ثانوية عامه والمؤسسة هي من طلب هذا التخصص على وجه التحديد لاضافة الجودة ومعايير السلامة ضمن منشاتها .السؤال هو : هم يقولون لي اني سوف اتوظف على مسمى (مهندس سلامة وصحة مهنية) ولكن اسم التخصص هو (علم السلامة والصحة المهنية ) كيف يكون ذلك ؟؟ هل عندكم علم بالموضوع مع اعلم ان هذا التخصص يدرس فقط في امريكا في جامعة بنسلفينيا 


وماهو مستقبل هذه الوظيفه هل هو ممتاز ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟


افيدوني وشكرا


----------



## مهندس هندسي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين عالتوضيح لكن الذي اريد معرفته هل ساكون مهندس ام لا؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس هندسي قال:


> مشكورين عالتوضيح لكن الذي اريد معرفته هل ساكون مهندس ام لا؟



أخي العزيز:

حسب خبرتي المتواضعة بأن هذه الجامعة تخرج مهندس سلامة مهنية ذو مستوى جيد وله مستقبل واسع في دول الخليج العربي

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## safetytrg (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس هندسي 
تحية طيبة وبعد ... أذهب للدراسة وترجع لنا بالسلامة ان شاء اللة .. وتأكد أخي أنك دراستك هي أفضل مجال للدراسة . أقول هذا الكلام بعد خبرة 30 سنة في المجال .. بالتوفيق


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت تقولنا اسم الكلية واسم كليات اخري تعطي هذه الشهاده في مجال السلامة الصحة المهنية وربنا معاك


----------



## salman080 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بالتوفييييييييييق ان شاءالله,,,,,,,,وأقول لك توكل على الله ولا تشاور أحد


----------

